

The Book of PF, 3rd ed, signed by the author. First Copy signed - anonymbadguy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Book-of-PF-3rd-ed-signed-by-the-author-First-Copy-signed-/321563281902?

======
anonymbadguy
This is the first physical copy of The Book of PF, 3rd edition ever handled
and signed by its author.

The proceeds of this sale will go in its entirety to the OpenBSD Foundation,
as outlined in my blog post at [http://bsdly.blogspot.no/2014/10/the-book-of-
pf-3rd-edition-...](http://bsdly.blogspot.no/2014/10/the-book-of-pf-3rd-
edition-is-here.html)

The item is new, as I'm writing this the ink is barely dry and I will fill in
the amount and winner's name after the acution concludes.

The regular product listing is at
[http://www.nostarch.com/pf3](http://www.nostarch.com/pf3)

